# Lack of HD in Northeast Mississippi



## Pmjohnson

Is there anybody out there that is feedup with the tupelo ownership of channel 9 NBC, and 45 ABC and their refusal to go digital and yet will not give a release for directv networds service. I love to watch sports and I get it from CBS columbus OTA and the Espn HD from directv. Just like last week , I had to watch the Ohio State/Michigan game in analog. After all the other games in HD, its really hard to watch. I have a Mits 73" tv and the analog picture of a football game is really lousy. Has anybody out there figured out how to get a release from them.


----------



## fishbait

Pmjohnson said:


> Is there anybody out there that is feedup with the tupelo ownership of channel 9 NBC, and 45 ABC and their refusal to go digital and yet will not give a release for directv networds service. I love to watch sports and I get it from CBS columbus OTA and the Espn HD from directv. Just like last week , I had to watch the Ohio State/Michigan game in analog. After all the other games in HD, its really hard to watch. I have a Mits 73" tv and the analog picture of a football game is really lousy. Has anybody out there figured out how to get a release from them.


Pmjohnson, I live in Northeast MS and I feel your pain and anguish, I too have to contend with the sorry excuse of these local channels. My locals include channel 4, 9,27 and 45. We can pick up 4, 9 and 27 on OTA but not 45, we have no picture on this channel at all. It's really bad when you live within 45 miles of the antenna and you can't receive a picture on 45. WCBI channel 4 in Columbus broadcasts some shows in HD but it breaks up most of the time where you can't watch it, I really don't know why they even try to show in HD if it's unwatchable. I had my DNS cut off last week and called Dish to cut the locals on for us, now we get ABC channel 45. I would like to know who to contact to complain about this sorry service in our area too because the picture quality is much better on a OTA than on satellite if we could get a good digital picture from the stations.
fishbait


----------



## Cholly

Pmjohnson said:


> Is there anybody out there that is feedup with the tupelo ownership of channel 9 NBC, and 45 ABC and their refusal to go digital and yet will not give a release for directv networds service. I love to watch sports and I get it from CBS columbus OTA and the Espn HD from directv. Just like last week , I had to watch the Ohio State/Michigan game in analog. After all the other games in HD, its really hard to watch. I have a Mits 73" tv and the analog picture of a football game is really lousy. Has anybody out there figured out how to get a release from them.


Call the stations and ask to talk to the engineering dept (preferably the chief engineer). Explain your problem and while you're about it ask when they will be up with digital. They are supposed to be underway at this time. According to the National Association of Broadcasters, in DMA 132 (Columbgus - Tupelo - West Point) channel 9 (WTVA) is broadcasting in digital on channel 8. There is no mention of the ABC outlet.


----------



## Pmjohnson

Fishbait . I live in Fulton and have an old antenna I put up and I am getting a digital signal from channel 4, columbus. It's at 4.1 and it is great most of the time. Sometimes when the weather is stormy I will loose the signal.


----------



## todbnla

Don't feel bad up there, down in the bottom part of the state, we can not get our locals in HD either...they were promised in 2006 but they are still in SD, FWIW, Direct has this market in HD  but not Dish.


----------



## Tower Guy

Pmjohnson said:


> Has anybody out there figured out how to get a release from them.


Pay for a digital signal test. There is no NBC digital signal to measure, therefore the station will loose and the HD waiver will be automatic.

In Federal register January 30, 2008

Of the three stations that were denied an extension and admonished, only one station, WTVA-DT, channel 8, Tupelo, Mississippi, has still not built its pre-transition facility.... WTVA-DT has a post-transition channel that is different from its pre-transition DTV channel. We stated in the Third DTV Periodic Review NPRM that requiring such stations, even if denied an extension and admonished, to build their pre-transition channel would be inconsistent with our policy to shift our focus to construction of post-transition facilities. Accordingly, we proposed that we would not require these stations to construct their pre-transition facilities, but that these stations would remain admonished and would remain on a remedial program with respect to construction of their post-transition facilities. In light of the Commission's consideration of the issues raised in the Third DTV Periodic Review NPRM, the Commission decided in the Construction Deadline Extension Order to temporarily stay its reporting and progress requirements for admonished stations in the case of WTVA-DT. As WTVA-DT has a post-transition channel that is different from its pre-transition DTV channel, consistent with our decision in this Report and Order and as we proposed in the Third DTV Periodic Review NPRM, we hereby determine that this station will not be required to construct its pre-transition facility and will remain admonished and on a remedial program with respect to the construction of its post-transition facility. Station WTVA-DT must construct its post-transition facility no later than February 17, 2009, the deadline we have established in this Report and Order for all stations in this category. In addition, in accordance with our remedial program, WTVA-DT must report on its construction progress every 60 days following release of this Report and Order. If station WTVA-DT fails to make progress, it will be subject to additional remedial measures and sanctions. These actions modify our prior remedial measures/admonishment order for WTVA-DT.


----------



## weadjust

I live in Tupelo and installed an OTA antenna in my attic today. The signals for 4, 27, and 45 strong. Channel 9 WTVA is unwatchable. Singnals vary from the low 20% to 70%. Channels 9, 27, and 45 are broadcast from the same location so it isn't a problem with my antenna.

Looking at all the antenna aiming sites it shows 9 is putting out 9kw, 27 (450 kw), and 45 (50kw). Does anybody know why WTVA 9's signal output is so low?


----------



## jclewter79

weadjust said:


> I live in Tupelo and installed an OTA antenna in my attic today. The signals for 4, 27, and 45 strong. Channel 9 WTVA is unwatchable. Singnals vary from the low 20% to 70%. Channels 9, 27, and 45 are broadcast from the same location so it isn't a problem with my antenna.
> 
> Looking at all the antenna aiming sites it shows 9 is putting out 9kw, 27 (450 kw), and 45 (50kw). Does anybody know why WTVA 9's signal output is so low?


It has to do with the difference between UHF and VHF, VHF can broadcast on lower power and still broadcast as far as UHF.


----------



## scooper

Gentlemen - there is NO REQUIREMENT that your local stations have to do HDTV - only digital. Wasn't your area part of the Katrina / Rita devastation ? They may well be strapped enough just getting this up and running.


----------



## todbnla

scooper said:


> Wasn't your area part of the Katrina / Rita devastation ? They may well be strapped enough just getting this up and running.


UH, NO, not NORTH Missississppi, the other end of the state though...


----------

